# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Chien enfermé

## gmartine27@hotmail.fr

Bonjour. Je sais pas si je peux faire quelque chose rapport à un chien. En me promenant avec mon mari et mes chiens nous sommes passés plusieurs fois à côté d'un chien qui est enfermé dans un chenil au fond du jardin complètement isolé. Pourtant devant la maison il y a une cur fermée. Le voir derrière la grille du chenil nous fait très mal. Pendant les jours de la canicule cette semaine le pauvre était dedans. Il a de l'eau. Mais est ce normal de laisser son chien ainsi isolé. Ce serait mieux que ces gens le donne il serait plus heureux. Je ne connais pas les gens car on est en vacances en Bretagne et chaque jour on se promène par là. Les gens ont ils droit de faire ça. Ce pauvre chien est pas très gros on possède un peu le même. Je vous remercie.

----------


## aurore27

Bonjour gmartine27@hotmail.fr,

Je comprends que vous vous inquiétiez pour ce chien. Vous êtes-vous renseigné auprès des voisins aux alentours ? Peut-être que ce chien est dominant donc son propriétaire préfère l'avoir seul ? Peut-être le chien est-il fugueur ? Donc la nécessité de placer le chenil où il vit au fond du jardin loin de la cour fermée. Vous n'indiquez pas si il est attaché à une chaine. Il a de l'eau dans son enclos, donc quelqu'un s'en occupe. Peut-être qu'il aboie beaucoup lorsqu'il voit un autre chien et que son propriétaire a eu des plaintes de ses voisins, il n'a pas eu d'autre choix que de placer son enclos au fond du jardin. 
Tout dépend de la situation, renseignez-vous.

----------


## POLKA67

Essayez de contacter une association du secteur, peut-être arrivera t'elle à négocier la cession de ce chien avec les propriétaires.

https://www.brigadepa.com/contact

Sinon Spa, fondations, malheureusement si le chenil est de taille règlementaire ce n'est pas considéré comme de la maltraitance, le mieux est de tenter un dialogue avec le maître..

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ????

----------


## gmartine27@hotmail.fr

Je ne connais pas les gens car je suis en vacances en Bretagne. Le chien a de l'eau. Un abris mais regarde derrière le grillage du chenil. Quand on passe à aboyer un peu sur nos loulous mais quand je passe seule dit rien me regarde. Ça fait de la peine de le voir isolé je n'admet pas vaut mieux pas avoir de chien où le donner c'est mon avis. Je vous remercie de votre réponse c'est gentil.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Peut être voir les associations proches de votre lieu de vacances et les avertir

----------

